# Gas tank for generator? pictures added. Even more pics



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2011)

I now have a 12 gallon boat tank I want to use for my generator. The tank on the generator is about 1 gallon and will run for 2.5 hours with 12 gallons of fuel it should run for 30 hours. My plan is to put the tank on a stand higher than the generator and do a gravity feed to the generator. Hooking it up to the generator should be fairly easy I will run a fuel line straight to the carb.
The issue is getting the fuel out of the tank. I'm thinking of drilling a hole in the bottom of the tank and installing a hose barb and a fuel shut off valve. What would be the safest and best way to keep the fuel from leaking where I drill the hole?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

I never tried this...but...since you are going to hack up a tank anyhow..

..why not plug the vent in your cap; turn the tank on its end...and drill a tiny vent hole in the upper end. You might have to remove the fuel dropper/filter too, of course...but, perhaps not if it can be bent to point at the new "bottom/end". . 

I think that would work and would be an easy thing to do.
Please let us know what you try and how it works. Inquiring minds want to know. 
regards, Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting idea. I could rest the tank on it's side with the fuel outlet towards the bottom.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd use Teflon tape on the cap threads...but...check first to see if Teflon is OK to use with gasoline. Some materials react.

I think that my suggested method would be easier to seal..... than drilling a new hole and then trying to find some sealant that will stick to gas tank material. Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

If I can get it working without damaging the tank so much the better. With the new EPA rules on boat tanks raising the price of a new 12 gallon tank to over $100.00 the old ones are worth more $$$.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

The only problem that I see is adding a vent. I'd try a simple TEE in the line right after it exits the tank. Put a piece of tubing on the top of the TEE and tape it to the top of the tank. I have NO IDEA if that would work, but if it did, you problem is solved. 

Why not experiment with all of this on a little 3 gallon plastic tank ??? If whatever you work out... works,..... then you can do it to the 12 gallon tank. Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

The vent in the cap should work as is. The tank is a rectangular shape with the cap and on the top if I set the tank on it's side the cap will be higher than the outlet I may not be able to fill it completely . I'll put up a picture tomorrow.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

Try it and tell us how it works ( if it works, Ha Ha ).

I see that you are from Algonquin. Small world. Most of my wife's relatives live in Lake In The Hills and Crystal Lake. We spend summers in Fox Lake, but live in Houston TX most of the year. 

regards, Rich


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2011)

IF standing the tank on its end works on a temporary basis...then I'd build a wooden stand that would ensure that it would be stable at all times. 

I don't think you'd want gasoline spilling all over, especially with a hot generator near by.

Rich


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

Fire was one of the issues I want to avoid. I have an old workmate I will put the tank on and use 3 or 4 feet of fuel line


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll strap the tank to the workmate.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2011)

With the tank sitting like this on the stand I think the fuel will flow by gravity to the generator.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2011)

You may be able to orient the tank as designed and siphon feed the fuel to the generator. Once you get fuel to the carb it will stay primed as long as there is no leak in the fuel lines and the pickup tube is submerged in the fuel. Then you would not have to drill any holes and be able to use all of the capacity of the tank.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2011)

One other thing with orientating the tank the way it was designed, You will not keep the gaskets to the pickup line adapter submerged in fuel and the gaskets will last longer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I hadn't thought about the siphon effect. Are you talking about a regular primer bulb? I have seen primer bulbs that comes with 3 sets of different size hose barbs.


----------



## KMixson (Apr 13, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Thanks for the info. I hadn't thought about the siphon effect. Are you talking about a regular primer bulb? I have seen primer bulbs that comes with 3 sets of different size hose barbs.



You can use a primer bulb if you run a hose to the generator. If you run tubing you can install a tee on the lower side with a shutoff valve on one side. Then use something like a mighty vac the start the siphoning action or if you feel proficient use your mouth to start the siphoning. After the siphoning effect starts, close the valve.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the fuel hose put together total cost about $20.00.
Menards) I got the 5/16" hose barb, fuel filter, inline fuel shut off with 2' of 1/4" fuel hose and hose clamps. $15.43
Walmart) I got the primer bulb. $2.20
Auto Zone) I got 2' of 5/16" fuel hose. $2.56
I haven't tested it yet but in theory it should work.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 20, 2011)

There you go. Well done. It isn't a Rube Goldberg....it is a 'Jury Rigged" arrangement. Sounds a lot better, I think. regards, Rich

p.s. Check back on the-- Fishing Northern Illinois-- thread. I suggested that you two guys get together long before I head back up North.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 20, 2011)

I was hoping it would end up better than half-assed.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok it does work but has a few issues. It needs another primer bulb, when I squeeze the primer bulb I get a gurgling in the tank. The siphon effect does work but every now and then it dies and needs to be restarted. The cap on the tank needs a new rubber O-ring.
I'll take care of the issues I have then test it again.


----------

